

Flux Theory (of everything) - falava
http://guitar.to/gravityboy/

======
falava
This was linked in the comments of the 10 dimensions article of New Scientist.

In the article there was also a mention of another of this theories, E8:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/An_Exceptionally_Simple_Theory_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/An_Exceptionally_Simple_Theory_of_Everything)

